# Puky ab Januar in leicht (Kinderräder auf der EUROBIKE - Teil 1 & 2)



## chris5000 (11. September 2019)

Hallo allerseits,

ich war gerade auf der Eurobike. Und die grösste Überraschung war, dass Puky ab Januar nun auch in der Liga der leichten Kinderräder mitspielen wird. 

S-Pro heißt die neue leichte Serie. z.B 16 Zoll inkl. Pedale 5,9kg. Oder auch ein Laufrad mit Bremse und Fußbrett 3,7kg. 

Und sogar voll ausgestattet gibt es unter dem Namen Cyke (Version "Active") dann auch mit Kettenschaltung und deutlich erleichtert im Vergleich zu Vorgängern in dem Segment.

Hier mein ausführlicher Bericht. Bzw. der 1.Teil davon. 

Neben Puky auch über woom und Eightshot:

https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/blog/post/kinderfahrraeder-eurobike-2019-puky-woom-teil-1

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## afru (11. September 2019)

Hatte Puky nicht schon unter anderem Namen leichtere Kinderräder verkauft`?
Fällt mir gerade nicht ein.
Aber Positiv ist die Sache in jedem Fall


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris5000 (11. September 2019)

afru schrieb:


> Hatte Puky nicht schon unter anderem Namen leichtere Kinderräder verkauft`?



Ja  Eightshot. (MTB)


----------



## Tidi (13. September 2019)

Sportlicher ... aber nicht wirklich leichter, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## joglo (13. September 2019)

Schöner Bericht mal wieder, Danke für die Mühen und das auch hier zu Verlinken.

Anders als mein Vorredner finde ich die S-Pro von Puky schön leicht (vorallem für Bikes von der Stange).
Einzig sehen die kleinere Modell im ersten und zweiten Bild mit 16“ oder 18“ Rädern sehr ungewöhnlich lang aus, vorallem am Hinterbau. Länge machts laufruhiger, aber stelle mir auch schwierig vor wenn ein 3jähriges Kind so ein riesenlanges Bike mal schnell bei beengten Platzverhältnissen wenden soll...

Die Woom Off Air Bikes sind schon lange fällig gewesen.

Kids eBikes brauchts meiner Meinung nach nicht, erst mal native/pur Biken lernen finde ich angebracht. Ich persönlich wäre aber auch nie so unfair selber bei der Familientour mit e-Unterstützung vorauszupreschen.


----------



## chris5000 (14. September 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Sportlicher ... aber nicht wirklich leichter, oder irre ich mich?


Du irrst 
zB:
Neues S-Pro 18: 6,3kg
Altes ZLX 18-1F Alu: 7,9kg


----------



## Tidi (14. September 2019)

Ok ... dann nehme ich Alles zurück und behaupte das Gehenteil!


----------



## chris5000 (15. September 2019)

...allerdings sehe ich gerade, dass ein aktuelles crusader 24 active light tatsächlich nur 200g schwerer ist, als es das cykre 24 active light sein wird.
Da werde ich wohl nochmal Gewichte in der vollausgestatten Welt vergleichen müssen, um die Cyke 11,3kg für sowas, richtig einzuordnen.


----------



## benjei (28. Oktober 2019)

Hallo, gibt es zu dem Artikel von der Eurobike auch noch weitere Parts bzw. News anderer Hersteller?

Was ist z.B. mit Orbea und Commencal? Werden die interessanter? Optisch ja aber vom Gewicht wohl noch nicht. Was wäre gerade im Preis Leistungsbereich noch interessant?

Nachdem ich aktuell zwei mal ein neues early Rider belter Trail Modell 2019 mit Produktionsfehler erhalten habe bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einer Alternative. Die Marke ist bei mir gerade etwas durch.

Daher falls es noch mehr gibt als das von dem Artikel in Part1 freue ich mich über Infos.


----------



## afru (28. Oktober 2019)

@Nejei 
Wir haben ein Early Rider in 20 und 24" hier und keinerlei Probleme.
Als Alternative sehe ich aber auch die neuen WOOM OFF ganz weit vorne


----------



## DomXC (29. Oktober 2019)

benjei schrieb:


> Nachdem ich aktuell zwei mal ein neues early Rider belter Trail Modell 2019 mit Produktionsfehler erhalten habe



Was genau war denn das Problem? Habe gestern auch eins bestellt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## benjei (29. Oktober 2019)

DomXC schrieb:


> Was genau war denn das Problem? Habe gestern auch eins bestellt...


Das Problem ist das Ritzel an der Kurbel, dass dieses nicht rund ist und somit kein runder tritt möglich ist, der Riemen unterschiedlich stark gespannt ist und dann in Folge auch teilweise aus dem Ritzel springt. Bitte genau checken ob das bei deinem komplett rund ist. Ich war entsetzt, dass sowas heute in Zeiten von Computersteuerung, CNC Fräse etc noch vorkommen kann.


----------



## DomXC (29. Oktober 2019)

Danke, da werde ich dann mal genau hinschauen!


----------



## chris5000 (14. Januar 2020)

Mal wieder: Besser spät, als nie 

>> Hier geht es zum zweiten Teil meines Berichts zu Kinderrädern auf der Eurobike 2019

Rascal, Pyro, Early Rider, Ben-E-Bike, Naloo, ein bisschen VPACE, obwohl die dort nicht Aussteller waren - aber eben trotzdem anwesend.

Für die nächste Eurobike habe ich mir allerdings notiert, dass ich mir sorgsamer Notizen machen muss. Inzwischen waren mir doch einige Details entfallen. An diesen Stellen gibt's im Bericht dann halt einfach nur ein paar Fotos.

Grüße,
Chris


----------



## sympho (17. Januar 2020)

Toller Bericht - danke dir!


----------

